# Service Manual 360-460-510



## Carolinablue

Have service manual for Long 360-460-510 series in pdf. If anyone is interested in having it I can upload it. It's only 6 mb. so it shouldn't be a problem. No cost involved, just donating my time....


----------



## Carolinablue

Well here it tis, got the go ahead to upload it, enjoy.


----------



## timfries

thank you this service manual will come in helpful i have a long 510 tim fries milan ohio


----------



## Carolinablue

Your most welcome.....


----------



## ErnieS

Could really use a FarmTrac 390HST


----------



## aprilandjody

*Service manual for Long 460*

I could sure use the PDF of the Long 460 service manual. If you don't mind sharing it, please email it to [email protected]. Thanks again!


----------



## Carolinablue

aprilandjody said:


> I could sure use the PDF of the Long 460 service manual. If you don't mind sharing it, please email it to [email protected]. Thanks again!


The 460 is included in this manual as well as the 510....


----------



## 8ntractor

Do you have a manual that includes how much oil/grease etc is required? We are trying to figure out how and what to use and how much to grease the rear axles on a 460


----------



## Carolinablue

It's the same for the 460 as it is for 360 or 510, manual calls for 17 qts. muti-purpose fluid. Use either plug hole on top and check your dipstick when getting close to full. This is for your hydraulics, transmission and rear.


----------



## slindsey60

If you still have the PDF available and are willing to share it, please email copy to me at [email protected]. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Carolinablue

slindsey60 said:


> If you still have the PDF available and are willing to share it, please email copy to me at [email protected]. Thank you in advance!


It's in post no. 2, all ya have to do is click on the attachment....and your most welcome.


----------



## slindsey60

Got it. The attachment doesn't show in the iPad app. Went to .com site and found it.


----------



## joshuarice

*looking for a long 510 owner manual*

I haven't figured out how to create a new thread so im doing this , im looking for the owner manual tp figure out what all the levers do , thx in advance


----------



## Carolinablue

All of the levers are in there, ya just have to get into it and look around.


----------



## yvon224

*Long 350/360 service manual*

I am going to overall a long 350 3 cylinder diesel tractor.
a service manual would be very useful.
Email : [email protected]
Hey Thank.
All I had to do is to log in to (tractorforum.com) and it was there.
Job done, with success , piston ring and crank insert.
Many thanks


----------



## bobm439

Does anyone know where I can download a parts manual for a Long 460?
Thanks


----------



## Carolinablue

Not sure just what your looking for but if you go to longparts.com just put in you model and what your looking for and it brings it up. I just ordered new injectors from them.


----------



## bobm439

I downloaded the service manual you posted but the pics and text regarding some of the hydraulics are to too clear. Parts manuals usually show exploded views which are more explicit. I have a leak and want to explore the unit before tearing it down. I think it is an o-ring but not sure.


----------



## redneckin686

*service manual*

Hi, I would love to download the repair manual for a long 460 im in the process of rebuilding the engine so this would be very helpful. Thanks my email is [email protected]


----------



## Carolinablue

redneckin686 said:


> Hi, I would love to download the repair manual for a long 460 im in the process of rebuilding the engine so this would be very helpful. Thanks my email is [email protected]



You can download it from post no. 2 in pdf form.


----------



## jandb

Good evening. I have recently pick up a Long 360. Could use owner/service manual.


----------



## jandb

Tried down loading the PDF posted but was unsuccessful.


----------



## Carolinablue

jandb said:


> Tried down loading the PDF posted but was unsuccessful.


It still works good for me....You do have Adobe I take it. Maybe you need to update it and try again.


----------



## jandb

I will try it again thanks.


----------



## jandb

I am also new to this so probably operator error.


----------



## pogobill

ErnieS said:


> Could really use a FarmTrac 390HST


Hey Ernie, did you ever find the manual you were looking for?


----------



## jandb

Good morning all,
I'm trying to upload the PDF manual that was posted for Long 360 and can't. Could someone email it to [email protected]

Thanks,
jandb


----------



## jandb

Thanks Mr. Mark.


----------



## olemike

Where did you find the Service Manual for Long 350? Can't seem to see it??? thx


----------



## Carolinablue

The manual is not for a 350 but for a 360 in #2 post. I don't have one for a 350, sorry.


----------



## yvon224

The Long 350 is very similar to the 360.
Like pistons size ' trans. differential etc
Regards Yvon224


----------



## yvon224

*Long 350 v/s long 360*

The Long 350 is very similar to the 360.
Like pistons size ,air filter , transmission. differential cooling system etc.
Regards Yvon224[/QUOTE]


----------



## hdunneg

Thanks! My dad will surely appreciate this. Tried buying the service and operators manual for him online but the prices were ridiculous! $50 and $25 respectively.


----------



## stevehoke

*steve in chiefland, FL*

i have a long 460 2WD with loader (1979) i'm having trouble with lift arms (not coming up until i get the rpm's up to 2000 and then not able to lift any weight when i'm hooked up to the mower) i don't have any manuals owners/service and i not ashamed to ask for help:usa:
steve in chiefland, FL


----------



## Carolinablue

Have you checked you transmission fluid as this is the same fluid that runs your hydraulics? It sounds like low fluid to me or at least that's were I'd start. If the fluid level is good then it sounds like your pump is getting weak. How is your lift in back doing? Also you might try changing your hydraulic filter if it hasn't been changed in a long while.


----------



## stevehoke

*steve in chiefland*

thanks for advice- fluid level is little high because water is getting in from the shift shaft - looks like yellow milk - changed hyd. fluid still looks like yellow milk just not as bad - i'll try it again then change filter to see if that works!
steve in cheifland


----------



## Carolinablue

Ugggh water not good.....need to see if you can find a boot for your shifter. Check your line connection to make sure clamps and bolts are good and tight. If it's sucking air somewhere it can weaken you works and also make it milky looking. The air bubbles in the oil makes it spongy in the lifts.


----------



## killpack500

*long manual*

yes, i could really use the pdf of a long 460 service manual


----------



## Carolinablue

killpack500 said:


> yes, i could really use the pdf of a long 460 service manual


It's in the 2nd post, just click on the pdf file to download.


----------



## cdalford

*Glow Plug relay-Farmtrac*

Does anyone know how to get to the glow plug relay in a Farmtrac 360?


----------



## KB4GAP

Thanks for manual !!


----------



## Carolinablue

KB4GAP said:


> Thanks for manual !!


You and others are most welcome.


----------



## RockinJRob

Thank you so very much. I have looked everywhere for this manual. I love my old Long and am going to be doing the maintenance myself so this is a big help!


----------



## olemike

where did you find the long 350 manual??? [email protected]


----------



## Carolinablue

A friend of mine had this manual which included all three models. I scanned the manual into pdf. to post and save.


----------



## agood1

*Wiring for a U350*

Has anyone found a service manual for the 350? I have downloaded the one mentioned in this thread and the wiring diagram does not match with the 350 wiring. I am in desperate need of a UTB/LONG U350 wiring diagram if someone can guide me in the right direction.


----------



## RedHeadRanch

*Long 510 Parts Manual Download*

How do I access this file? (Long 510 Parts Manuel) Is it a pdf.?

Al in Texas


----------



## Carolinablue

Yes it is pdf., you'll need Adobe or some other pdf software.


----------



## Montagneblue

*electrovalves*



Carolinablue said:


> Well here it tis, got the go ahead to upload it, enjoy.


Hi thank you very much this is a big help!
But there are some questions left:
1.does anybody knows the exact position of the electrovalves?
There are 5 of them in a row, are the numbered from top to bottem 1-5 and do thopse numbers correspond with the numbers on the schematics.
2. the bordcomputer is defect, does anybody know How I can bypass this computer

Many thanks in advance

Gérard Montagneblue

France


----------



## Railbuggy1

Carolinablue said:


> Have service manual for Long 360-460-510 series in pdf. If anyone is interested in having it I can upload it. It's only 6 mb. so it shouldn't be a problem. No cost involved, just donating my time....


Will you email to me. [email protected]


----------



## Carolinablue

Railbuggy1 said:


> Will you email to me. [email protected]


Just go to this link and number 2 post and click on the pdf file. It will download to you from there.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f196/service-manual-360-460-510-a-23282/


----------



## stathis

I've just download the pdf manual.
Although it's an old post i would like to say thanks to original poster!


----------



## Carolinablue

stathis said:


> I've just download the pdf manual.
> Although it's an old post i would like to say thanks to original poster!


Your most welcome and I hope it will be helpful for you.


----------



## Redhorsejack

Carolinablue said:


> Well here it tis, got the go ahead to upload it, enjoy.


Could you email that attachment for the long 460. Hate to pester you but I can't download the attachment. All that comes up is gibberish. [email protected]. If not no biggie just trying get a rundown on the levers and service points.


----------



## Redhorsejack

Sorry it was [email protected] sorry for the mix up.


----------



## MystikMoon

I need the Long 510 diagram/photograph of the hydraulic hose connections for the loader, please! I blew a hose and decided to replace all 4 hoses and in my haste, neglected to mark the hoses to reconnect! Would appreciate any and all guidance!!!


----------



## beanni

Hi thanks for the download. I don't suppose you have the parts manual and operators manual also?


----------



## James J. Human

Carolinablue said:


> Well here it tis, got the go ahead to upload it, enjoy.


Thank you so much,I am trying to help a 78 year old neighbor.Thanks again.......JJ


----------



## michael williams

jandb said:


> Tried down loading the PDF posted but was unsuccessful.


i dont see the pdf either


----------



## Dave Wright

Carolinablue said:


> Have service manual for Long 360-460-510 series in pdf. If anyone is interested in having it I can upload it. It's only 6 mb. so it shouldn't be a problem. No cost involved, just donating my time....


I have recently purchased a 1983 Long tractor Model 460 and could use the copy of electronic service manual if your offer still stands.
Thx
Dave


----------



## Carolinablue

Dave Wright said:


> I have recently purchased a 1983 Long tractor Model 460 and could use the copy of electronic service manual if your offer still stands.
> Thx
> Dave


Hi Dave, go back to the first thread and the file is listed there now. If you have any problem let me know.
CB


----------



## LR Weaver

Carolinablue said:


> It's the same for the 460 as it is for 360 or 510, manual calls for 17 qts. muti-purpose fluid. Use either plug hole on top and check your dipstick when getting close to full. This is for your hydraulics, transmission and rear.



Are the rear end and transmission hydraulics all one system? Do they use the same oil?


----------



## Jason Kalinauskas

Carolinablue said:


> Your most welcome.....


----------



## Jason Kalinauskas

I need help sounds stupid but where do I drain my hydraulic fluid and add new and add new to the transmission 1st time messing with one of these


----------



## pogobill

Check out this thread. Some good information that may help you out.








Long 460 operators manual


Anyone got one or know where to get one? Thanks




www.tractorforum.com


----------

